# Model 3 display warns "Software update required"



## mitzeljh (Jul 14, 2019)

For several days my Model 3 has continuously displayed this warning "Software update required. Contact Tesla service." My current version is 2019.8.1. Previously I had been getting over-the-air updates successfully. Does this mean that I cannot get an update now?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Try calling in to see if they can force it over the air. You are definitely stuck in time. That release goes back to March timeframe and there have easily been 10 releases, or maybe a few more that have come since then. Give them a call, they may require you have to stop in or they could send someone out, but they might be able to just push remotely from you phoning in.

Edit - and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Just go into your app and select service, software and leave a description


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

mitzeljh said:


> Previously I had been getting over-the-air updates successfully. Does this mean that I cannot get an update now?


My guess is you'll be able to download over-the-air updates again after Tesla service manually updates your car to the latest firmware. Firmware downloads sometimes fail (e.g. due to network connection issues), and it's possible that, in your case, the number of failures has exceeded some threshold that triggers the warning you're seeing.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

mitzeljh said:


> For several days my Model 3 has continuously displayed this warning "Software update required. Contact Tesla service." My current version is 2019.8.1. Previously I had been getting over-the-air updates successfully. Does this mean that I cannot get an update now?


Do you ever connect your car to WiFi?


----------



## Tony Opalenik (May 22, 2017)

mitzeljh said:


> For several days my Model 3 has continuously displayed this warning "Software update required. Contact Tesla service." My current version is 2019.8.1. Previously I had been getting over-the-air updates successfully. Does this mean that I cannot get an update now?


1) Check your wifi connection. 2) Do a soft reboot. 3) Try the install again using Tesla app. If you are still having issues, call Tesla or schedule service using the app.


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

I had to connect to my phone WiFi and restart the process as it was caught in the middle. But that worked.


----------



## GaryW (Nov 21, 2017)

Midnit3 said:


> I had to connect to my phone WiFi and restart the process as it was caught in the middle. But that worked.


How do you restart the process? Did it just start by itself after connecting to your phone?


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Tesla phone support had to push it through again.


----------

